# Guardians of the galaxy.



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I just came back from viewing it at IMAX 3D,and all i can say is its,*SUPERB!!!*.Me and the wife really enjoyed the film,it has good back story on all the characters so you know there place in the film without it being to wishywashy meaning you start to care what happens to each of them in the context of the film.A must see at the cinema for the grand scale of things,and a sound track to die for through out 5*.SJ.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Agreed. Twas quite awesome. 
Have to say my only negative comment was how pointless the end credit scene was. Even as a geek it was a hell of a stretch to find why it was there.


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

fantastic film!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see this


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

Excellent.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the best films of this year, a must see :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Agreed, twas superb.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Agreed, twas superb.











" I am GROOT"  Loved him in the film.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah was very good. We arrived a bit late just as the opening title was coming up so missed the introduction bit which left me a little lost at the start lol good show all the same.


----------



## babyek9 (Feb 11, 2008)

ended up seeing it twice at the cinema, 2nd time being IMAX 3d, great film


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Would this be suitable to take my 7yr old son to? Is the language appropriate?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Would this be suitable to take my 7yr old son to? Is the language appropriate?


It should be find no swearing comes to mind.SJ.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I was waiting for the one allowed drop of the F bomb since you can have one use only in a 12 a. 
Instead they used the word similar to ship four times. And then it was not used in a way that it stood out as swearing for swearing sake.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Would this be suitable to take my 7yr old son to? Is the language appropriate?


It's a 12 so there are a few words you might have to explain but no serious swearing. It is hilarious though, well worth going to see.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. I may nip out and see it tomorrow seeing as we've got builders in the house.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

A v wet sunday movi..thnx !


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought it was brilliant  Loved the soundtrack so i bought it lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm on this next week:thumb:


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Superb film can't wait for the second instalment!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Good entertainment, although I couldn't help seeing a lot of the original Star Wars in the type of characters they used.... I preferred The Avengers TBH.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Avengers rock !
GOG is fun, great gfx n soundtrack..

I AM GROOT ! LOL
wonder how much Riddick got fer that, 3 lines..nice if...


----------

